# Last weeks rear bumper mod.



## snowvette (Oct 9, 2012)

Got this sweet rear bumper mod last Monday on the way home from work. I'm pretty sure the lady was texting and driving but I didn't see her so I can't be sure. Anyway, I picked it up from the body shop tonight and it looks good as new.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Aww man that sucks! Hope she got a nice ticket.


----------



## phantomknight321 (Jan 29, 2013)

I just did the same mod! Mine wasnt as bad, but it was my fault. Was very tired after work and didnt look behind me, threw the car into reverse and *CRUNCH*. Radio drowned out the sensors, they didnt do me any good hehe 

Replaced mine with an RS bumper though, very pleased!


----------



## rpcraft (Jan 12, 2013)

Sorry to see that man. Hope the repairs aren't too costly and go well.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Ugh, glad to hear they got it all fixed up for you. At least it didn't damage the trunk at all, so it should have been a fairly simple repair.


----------



## snowvette (Oct 9, 2012)

She didn't get a ticket cause we didn't call the police. Last time I was in an accident, I called the cops and they said if no one was hurt they weren't coming cause they were to busy with other things. So we exchanged info and left the scene. But her insurance was very good. Car was in the shop the next day, a rental car picked me up from the body shop. Everything went pretty smooth. I'm going to wait a couple week just to make sure my neck and head are ok, then I'll settle with them.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

phantomknight321 said:


> Replaced mine with an RS bumper though, very pleased!


I have a 1LT with the RS package, if my rear bumper cover gets damaged I think I will be buying the standard cruze rear bumper. I believe the slight up sweep of the standard/eco bumper will be better for aerodynamics for better highway MPG. 

Of course some cars(like mine) have the rear parking assist sensors so there is a total of 4 different rear bumper covers for this car.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

snowvette said:


> She didn't get a ticket cause we didn't call the police. Last time I was in an accident, I called the cops and they said if no one was hurt they weren't coming cause they were to busy with other things. So we exchanged info and left the scene. But her insurance was very good. Car was in the shop the next day, a rental car picked me up from the body shop. Everything went pretty smooth. I'm going to wait a couple week just to make sure my neck and head are ok, then I'll settle with them.


Did you at least file a police report? In Colorado non-injury accidents like this must still be filed with the state police. You can do it on-line here.


----------



## snowvette (Oct 9, 2012)

obermd said:


> Did you at least file a police report? In Colorado non-injury accidents like this must still be filed with the state police. You can do it on-line here.


good call, I'll look into that.


----------

